# Prep for colonoscopy



## scaredgirl (May 23, 2009)

*prep for colonoscopy*

so i got my prep instructions and it says the day before i can only have clear liquids like water or fruit juices that have no pulp or gatorade and nothing red or purple. so the day before the test i cant eat at all. god i am gonna be so hungry but at least i will find out what is wrong with me. i  also have to take 4 dulcolax tablets and mix a 225 g of miralzx and 1 a 64 oz bottle of gatoride and drink a 8 oz glas every 10 to 15 minutes until its gone starting at 5. god im gonna poop so much. i think that is the prep but i have to call tuesday and see if they need me to pick up a prescription of a name i cant remember that preps the bowel or if that is the prep.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (May 23, 2009)

Yeah - the Dulcolax and the Miralax IS the prep.
You lucked out!  You got the best prep!!  The Miralax doesn't have any flavor, it only makes the Gatorade a bit thicker.  My GI said to get the purple Gatorade rain flavor cuz it tastes the best.  
The other preps are either really salty like sweat/seawater drink, or super sour.
I usually go light on whatever I eat the day befor the liquid too, then it's easier and less coming out.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

(sing with me) .... Duke Duke Duke Ducolax Lax Lax Ducolax Duke Duke Ducolax

I had that and something called Pico-Salax for my colonoscopy yesterday.

Not a big fan of the Gatorade-type products, I drink my laxatives mine "neat" (shaken and stirred) with plain water and chase it down with more water.


----------



## scaredgirl (May 23, 2009)

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> Yeah - the Dulcolax and the Miralax IS the prep.
> You lucked out!  You got the best prep!!  The Miralax doesn't have any flavor, it only makes the Gatorade a bit thicker.  My GI said to get the purple Gatorade rain flavor cuz it tastes the best.
> The other preps are either really salty like sweat/seawater drink, or super sour.
> I usually go light on whatever I eat the day befor the liquid too, then it's easier and less coming out.



the prep said nothing purple or red


----------



## My Butt Hurts (May 23, 2009)

It's really light lilac.
Any flavor will do though.


----------



## scaredgirl (May 23, 2009)

ah i see. lol i might have to do it. so it wont taste like ass as my hubby calls it. if so then i am happy as i had problems with the mylanta tasting stuff for the ct scan. it states that i will have meds to make me relax but i want to be asleep although it might be cool to look at my insides to you know. oh and my butt hurts i absolutely love your name.


----------



## scaredgirl (May 23, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> (sing with me) .... Duke Duke Duke Ducolax Lax Lax Ducolax Duke Duke Ducolax
> 
> I had that and something called Pico-Salax for my colonoscopy yesterday.
> 
> Not a big fan of the Gatorade-type products, I drink my laxatives mine "neat" (shaken and stirred) with plain water and chase it down with more water.



Duke Duke Duke Ducolax Lax Lax Ducolaxe Duke Duke Ducolax lol i love it. you made me smile.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

Mine went something like this...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

scaredgirl said:
			
		

> Duke Duke Duke Ducolax Lax Lax Ducolaxe Duke Duke Ducolax lol i love it. you made me smile.


You sing it whilst astride the toilet! The rhythm of the song actually matches the rhythm of the pooping!


----------



## ChefShazzy (May 23, 2009)

Ah!  Pico Salax...  That's what I am getting for my prep...  What is it like?  My doctor warned me that it 'heats up' when mixed with water?  True?

My colonoscopy is on June 9.  Totally nervous; I don't have anyone to accompany me, and the doctor says he won't give me sedation unless I have someone to take me home!  Ohhhh god!    I'm going to have to call in some favors to some friends... I don't want the scope up the bum while fully awake!  Has anyone had a colonoscopy without sedation?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Ah!  Pico Salax...  That's what I am getting for my prep...  What is it like?  My doctor warned me that it 'heats up' when mixed with water?  True?


Not that I noticed. Of course, I slammed it back so fast it was hard to tell.:wink: 



			
				MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> My colonoscopy is on June 9.  Totally nervous; I don't have anyone to accompany me, and the doctor says he won't give me sedation unless I have someone to take me home!  Ohhhh god!    I'm going to have to call in some favors to some friends...


Yeah I had to cab it, being a workday for most folks.



			
				MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> I don't want the scope up the bum while fully awake!  Has anyone had a colonoscopy without sedation?


 I was awake the whole time.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (May 23, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Yeah I had to cab it, being a workday for most folks.


My GI won't let patients take a cab, it has to be someone actually waiting for you in the office that drives you home.
Also, the one time that I woke up in the middle of a colonoscopy, I was VERY uncomfortable, and grabbing for things.  I wouldn't choose to have one unsedated, ever.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

Actually I just layed and watched on the monitor while listening to my iPod (and actually fiddled with the settings) and chatting casually with the doctor.

It was a bit uncomfortable, and illicited a few groans (doctor had to move it back and forth repeatedly to find the previous resection scar and traumatised the wall which caused blood to obscure the camera).

Of course all of this happened to me when I was in a much better physical state than last time. I guess the experience depends upon your degree of inflammation.


----------



## scaredgirl (May 23, 2009)

I dont know what it like but you really need to find someone to take you so that you can be sedated.i hear the tip the size of a quarter. do you really want to feel that. there has to be someone. i will let you know how mine goes.


----------



## ChefShazzy (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to have to find somebody...  I have a couple of friends I can ask, but I am also worried about the 'toots' I might let out on the way home...  Oh well, small price to pay, I guess!  And then I can take them out for lunch afterwards.  

How much did the Pico Salax cost?  The website says it is covered by most private insurance plans...  but how is it covered if it is OTC?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

scaredgirl said:
			
		

> I dont know what it like but you really need to find someone to take you so that you can be sedated.i hear the tip the size of a quarter. do you really want to feel that. there has to be someone. i will let you know how mine goes.


Yes, do let us know.

I guess I was just trying to relate my most recent experience. It's unpleasant to be sure, but I think too much is built into dread. That's why having a sense of humor about it is important.

I'm in a high-risk group for colon cancer -- I'll be getting one of these every year for the rest of my life probably.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 23, 2009)

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am going to have to find somebody...  I have a couple of friends I can ask, but I am also worried about the 'toots' I might let out on the way home...  Oh well, small price to pay, I guess!  And then I can take them out for lunch afterwards.
> 
> How much did the Pico Salax cost?  The website says it is covered by most private insurance plans...  but how is it covered if it is OTC?


Pico-Salax wasn't that terribly expensive. Twenty bucks I think. I can't say if it's covered by your plan or not, you'll have to check it out.

I wasn't covered under my private plan for Pico-Salax, but I am for the over-the-counter Imodium. Go figure.


----------



## scaredgirl (May 24, 2009)

MY hubby is threatening to pay the dr to tell me i was anal probed by aliens, or that the camera got stuck in my ass, or they pushed to far


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 24, 2009)

The doctor didn't send me flowers today. I am hurt.:lol:

Actually, it's pretty gnarly to get a glimpse of your own insides. I found it a fascinating experience.

Though I was actually cleaned out internally, there was still residual fecal debris (some of it still recognizable like the cilantro leaves from my chili). Strange, but I thought that was cool.


----------



## kello82 (May 24, 2009)

ive been totally out for all of the scopes ive had.
always had complete anesthesia.
and i like it that way 
i looooove the feeling of falling asleep to it. i wish they could bottle me up some and i could use it to get me to sleep at night.
is that weird?

good luck woth your scope scaredgirl.
when is it?

and you too ms s&t!


----------



## scaredgirl (May 24, 2009)

mine is this thursday the 28


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (May 24, 2009)

Hey scaredgirl...

We are all scared. Some of us hide it better.

We are here for you. You can bet on that.


----------



## skymgirl (May 24, 2009)

Hi scaredgirl -

You and me are in the same boat - my first colonoscopy is going to be on Tuesday the 26th.  I just dropped off my prescription for my prep at the pharmacy, I'm not looking forward to drinking the poop juice tomorrow. Especially since it's Memorial Day weekend and I would rather be drinking a cocktail poolside!  I'll check in to let you know how mine goes, I'm very nervous and scared about it as well.  Reading everyone's replies and knowing support is here does make me feel better.

Good luck, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## brin25 (May 24, 2009)

I've always been completely out for my colonoscopy's as well. I do love the feeling those meds give while I fall asleep. I had my last one on Thursday and got myself into trouble. I laid there after words trying to "come to" and couldn't understand while my back fet so cold. It was like water rnning down my back. Next thing I know the nurse is yelling at me, but i can't see her. I only here her(very annoying) voice. She is telling me that I have no business pulling out my IV and taking my blood pressure cuff off. She bitched for what seemed like a half hour. Finally I could see her and I asked her to get my husband. She said no way . I sat in recovery for 35 minutes before she would get him. She actually did not get him until I was already packed and dressed and in the wheel chair to leave. I still don't remember tkaing my IV out and told her that and she finally relaxed when I told her I don't wake up well from anesthesia. Oh well.


----------



## scaredgirl (May 24, 2009)

i bought the miralax and the dulcolax but it says it is a stool softner and could take 1 to 3 days but i am assuming since i have to take the whole bottle in one day plus the dulcolax(4) that it will work quite fast. On the bottle though the dosage says no more than 3 and it says to measure with the lid but im assuming the doctor knows i wont be in any danger if i take more than it recommends. how long after i drink it will it start to take effect. do i sound like i am a worry wort or crazy. i have often been accused of being a hypochondriac, which i am not i only go to the doctor when i am sick but if i hear that i may have something i will do research on it so i know more about it but this is the only time that i have come across this.


----------



## My Butt Hurts (May 24, 2009)

Those were my directions too, the whole bottle in one day.
Can't remember how long it took to kick in, but do NOT leave the house once you start!  When it comes on, it comes out of no where.


----------



## JillianB82 (May 24, 2009)

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Ah!  Pico Salax...  That's what I am getting for my prep...  What is it like?  My doctor warned me that it 'heats up' when mixed with water?  True?
> 
> My colonoscopy is on June 9.  Totally nervous; I don't have anyone to accompany me, and the doctor says he won't give me sedation unless I have someone to take me home!  Ohhhh god!    I'm going to have to call in some favors to some friends... I don't want the scope up the bum while fully awake!  Has anyone had a colonoscopy without sedation?


I was under sedation, but fully awake, I watched everything on the 2 tv's above my head.  The only thing I could feel was my BP cuff & the oxygen in my nose. My bum was not sore the next day, but my tummy sure was. Good luck!


----------



## JillianB82 (May 24, 2009)

scaredgirl said:
			
		

> so i got my prep instructions and it says the day before i can only have clear liquids like water or fruit juices that have no pulp or gatorade and nothing red or purple. so the day before the test i cant eat at all. god i am gonna be so hungry but at least i will find out what is wrong with me. i  also have to take 4 dulcolax tablets and mix a 225 g of miralzx and 1 a 64 oz bottle of gatoride and drink a 8 oz glas every 10 to 15 minutes until its gone starting at 5. god im gonna poop so much. i think that is the prep but i have to call tuesday and see if they need me to pick up a prescription of a name i cant remember that preps the bowel or if that is the prep.


My prep was $60 script called MoviPrep. It was N A S T Y!!!! But, 15 mins into my hour long drink fest, I was in the bathroom! For the liquid diet, I ate jello-o & chicken broth. Not the best, but it kinda took the edge off. I just tried to do things around the house & sleep to keep my mind off of eating.  Good luck sweety!!!!


----------



## terps02 (May 24, 2009)

I just posted this in another thread....I was given GoLYTELY.  Pretty nasty stuff...reminded me a little of lemonade flavored ocean water.    But my biggest problem was that it was an entire gallon!


----------



## scaredgirl (May 24, 2009)

*scaredgirl*

*


----------



## scaredgirl (May 25, 2009)

i am thinking of mixing the miralax and gatorade that morning so that at five when i have to start drinking it will be extremely cold. does anyone know if that will take the effects away.


----------



## fenway1971 (May 25, 2009)

hi scaredgirl...welcome to the forum.

your prep is by far the easiest.  i've had 4 colonoscopies and this is the best prep because mirolax is tasteless.  just make sure you're near the bathroom and have plenty of reading material ready 

i've been knocked out each time for my test.  definitely prefer it that way.

quick tip:  don't drink gatorade during  the day.  by the time you're ready for mirolax, if you've had gatorade during the day, you'll not want it.  save it as a treat!


----------



## eileenrose (May 30, 2009)

Due to my experience of mixing the Dulcolax with gatorade, I would reccomend that you mix it cup by cup instead of all at once. If you mix it all together right when you start it gives in time to thicken and tastes aweful. If you mix cup by cup its not nearly as bad.


----------



## SpoonNinja (May 31, 2009)

i had miralax and  mixed it with apple juice...now when i think of drinking apple juice i get nausious because i had to ddrink so much in  short period of time also i had like at least 20 bm, not big ones but still it sucked. i may have to have anotherone soon because its been a year since my last one and my dr wants to check everything, im having the test where i have to drink the barium tomarrow. but good luck with your test try and take it slow dont rush it! good luck and welcome to the forum!^-^


----------



## musicislife52 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone know a healthy alternative to Gatorade? Something without HFCS that will keep my electrolyte levels up? 

I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy May 18 and am getting Ducolax (Bisacodyl) and lots of Miralax. This is only my 2nd colonoscopy so I'm a little nervous. The last one I had done, whatever I had to drink for the prep (I need to look through my records and figure out what it was...) made me extremely sick, so I'm hoping this prep will be much nicer to me.


----------



## gdhillon (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey music, I don't think ginger ale has any HCFS in it, but I could be wrong. 
My last colon and endoscopy the anesthesiologist called in sick so they gave me the stuff that makes you groggy and not remember anything, sadly I do remember some parts . But my advice for your first colonscopy is def. make sure they sedate you, and O don't be afraid to pass gas, it wont smell (b/c you haven't eaten anything) and everyone does it, the faster you get it out the better you'll feel!


----------

